# Language Teacher



## jcjazz (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all

My fiancé and I are moving over to Kuala Lumpur in August and I was wondering if anyone new the best way of looking for jobs for ESL or languages teacher. My fiancé teaches and ESL, German and Polish and was looking for any opportunities out there.

Many thanks

John


----------

